# What in the WORLD is this kitchen tool for?



## kattikus (Jun 14, 2017)

19221546_10212897654293735_4761733430572411223_o.j




__
kattikus


__
Jun 14, 2017








A friend of mine just posted this photo and I have no clue what it is or is for... In all my years as a home cook I've never seen one so I wondered if maybe it's antique? I really just want to find out what it is used for, and hours of searching Google was to no avail.

I can't figure out if they're tongs, or some kind of fancy slicer?

Thanks in advance for your help, it's appreciated. My mind doesn't ever rest when I can't figure something out 

This is my first post! :O I should go introduce myself.

Kat


----------



## kattikus (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.terapeak.com/worth/vint...r-cuts-pats-slicer-springy-tong/381932441961/

Mystery solved, from the most unlikely place possible.

So no need to scratch heads over this one.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

My mom had one and used it for things like serving butter, thick dips, cookie dough etc. Its like a self-scraping little spatula.


----------

